# ABTs and MOINK



## mr_whipple (Aug 29, 2021)

Lazy yesterday so nothing big for dinner.  Canoe style with mix of cream cheese and pepper jack pimento cheese.  
The moinks were store bought spicy sicilian with some Kosmos Cherry Habanero sauce to finish.   Everything was wrapped in the local Smithfield bacon.  The ABTS got a little messy... I was a bit too  far into cocktail hour and didn't wrap the bacon quite right.  They tasted far better than they look!

Thanks for looking


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks good! And welcome to SMF!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks delicious! Bet they were great with happy hour!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 29, 2021)

I would do a half dozen of each


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome.  Extra points for the correct spelling of MOINK....


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 29, 2021)

No points deducted for being too far into cocktail hour!

They look great and I'm sure all went well.

John


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks tasty! I don't think you got any leftovers....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome and all looks great I did not see enough for all of us   ...   .lol

David


----------

